# Henry Scudden - the christian daily walk



## Reena Wilms (Apr 21, 2004)

I orderd this book (transelated in Dutch), because i read that J. Owen en R. Baxter were impressed about this work. Who read it ?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Henry Scudder*

One of the best books I have ever read! Every Christian should Read this book.:lepr:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

Henry Scudder's work is a classic. Here are a few commendations:

Richard Baxter: 



> Reader, I take it for some dishonour of our age, that such a book as this should need any man's recommendation, to procure its entertainment, having been so long known and so greatly approved by the most judicious and religious ministers and people, as it hath been; even to be to practical Christians, the one instead of many, for the ordering of their daily course of life, and securing their salvation and well-grounded peace. And though I know that there are some few words, especially about perseverance, of which all good Christians are not fully of one mind, (and I never undertake to justify every word, in my own books, or any others, while we all confess that we are not absolutely infallible; ) yet I must say, (without disparagement to any man's labours,) that I remember not any book which is written to be the daily companion of Christians, to guide them in the practise of a holy life, which I prefer before this: I am sure, none of my own. For so sound is the doctrine of this book, and so prudent and spiritual, apt and savory the directions, and all so fully suited to our ordinary cases and conditions, that I heartily wish no family might be without it; and many volumes (good and useful) are now in religious people's hands, which I had rather were all unknown than this. And I think it of more service to the souls of men, to call men to the notice and use of such a treasure, and to bring such old and excellent writings out of oblivion and the dust, than to encourage very many who overvalue their own, and to promote the multiplication of things common and undigested, to the burying of more excellent treatises in the heap.
> 
> Reader, if thou wilt make this book (after the sacred Scripture) thy daily counsellor, and monitor and comforter, I am assured the experience of thy own great advantage, and increase of wisdom, holiness, and peace, will commend it to thee more effectually than my words can do.
> 
> Read, love, and practise that which is here taught thee, and doubt not of thy everlasting happiness.



John Owen:



> It is now above thirty years ago since I first perused the ensuing treatise. And although until upon this present occasion I never read it since; yet the impression it left upon me in the days of my youth, have (to say no more) continued a grateful remembrance of it upon my mind. Being, therefore, unexpectedly, upon this new edition, desired, by him concerned therein, to give some testimony unto its worth and usefulness; I esteem myself obliged so to do, by the benefit I myself formerly received by it. But considering the great distance of time since I read it, and hoping perhaps that there might be, since that time, some little improvements of judgment about spiritual things in my own mind; I durst not express my thoughts concerning it, until I had given it another perusal: which I have now done. I shall only acquaint the reader, that I am so far from subducting my account, or making an abatement in an esteem thereof, that my respect unto it, and valuation of it is greatly increased; wherein also I do rejoice, for reasons not here to be mentioned. For although, perhaps, some few things might be expressed in different words or order, yet there is generally that soundness and gravity in the whole doctrine of the book, that weight and wisdom in the directions given in it for practise, that judgment in the resolution of doubts and objections, that breathing of a spirit of holiness, zeal, humility, and the fear of the Lord, in the whole; that I judge and am satisfied therein, that it will be found of singular use unto all such as in sincerity desire a compliance with his design; namely, such a walking with God here, that he may come to the enjoyment of him hereafter. I know, that in the days wherein we live, there are other notions esteemed higher or more raised, and those otherwise expressed with more elegancy of words, and pressed with more appearing strenuous ratiocinations than those contained in this book, wherewith the generality of professors seem to be more taken and satisfied. But for my part, I must say, that I do find in this, and some other practical discourses of the worthy ministers of the age past, that authority and powerful evidence of truth, arising from a plain transferring of the sacred sense of the Scripture in words and expressions suited to the experience of gracious, honest, and humble souls, that the most accurate and adorned discourses of this age do not attain or rise up unto. Such, I say, is this discourse; the wisdom and ability of whose author discover themselves from first to last, not in expressing his mind "with enticing words of man's wisdom," [1 Cor 2:4] but in evident deduction of all his useful directions from express testimonies of Scripture, in such a way as to give light unto them, without intercepting the influence of their authority on the minds and consciences of the readers. I shall therefore say no more, but that if those into whose hands this book shall come, be not either openly or secretly enemies unto the whole design of it, as being "alienated from the life of God through the ignorance that is in them," [Eph 4:18] or be not possessed with prejudices against the simplicity of the gospel, and that strictness of obedience it requireth; they will find that guidance, direction, and spiritual advantage, as having their faith, love, and obedience, increased and improved thereby; which will issue in the praise of God's grace, that ought to be the end of all our writing and reading in this world.



Benjamin Brooks, _The Lives of the Puritans_, Vol. II, p. 504:



> This work was in so high a repute, that it was translated into high Dutch, by the learned Mr. Theodore Haak.


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 7, 2006)

Anything by Scougal is top drawer. That's why we published his entire works in a single volume. It includes "Christian's Daily Walk," but has much, much more. His sermon on the difficulties of the pastoral ministry is worth the price alone.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Anything by Scougal is top drawer. That's why we published his entire works in a single volume. It includes "Christian's Daily Walk," but has much, much more. His sermon on the difficulties of the pastoral ministry is worth the price alone.



Are you thinking of Henry Scougal or Henry Scudder?


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 7, 2006)

Boy, that's what happens what an editor gets Alzheimer's!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Boy, that's what happens what an editor gets Alzheimer's!



 It's ok! Happens to me all the...hey, what were we talking about?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2007)

Available online here: Henry Scudder, _The Christian's Daily Walk_

Available in hardcopy here: Henry Scudder, _The Christian's Daily Walk_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2007)

Thomas Chalmer's Introduction to Henry Scudder's _The Christian's Daily Walk_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

HTML online edition of Henry Scudder's _The Christian's Daily Walk_ is available here.


----------

